# Rhode Island DOT begins testing SDC technology



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.roadsbridges.com/node/25154

Watch a Self-Driving Car Obey Police Hand Signals
https://futurism.com/self-driving-car-obey-police-hand-signals
No driver, no problem? Driverless shuttles coming to Lake Nona
https://www.wftv.com/traffic/no-driver-no-problem-driverless-shuttles-coming-to-lake-nona/923018870

Self-driving trucks already rolling on Florida highways
http://www.fox13news.com/news/local-news/autonomous-truck-testing-florida
Breaking: Lake Nona to launch region's first autonomous vehicle solution
https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/news/2019/02/19/breakinglake-nona-to-launch-regions-first.html


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> https://www.roadsbridges.com/node/25154
> 
> Watch a Self-Driving Car Obey Police Hand Signals
> https://futurism.com/self-driving-car-obey-police-hand-signals
> ...


RI article is about testing.

Another so-called SDC with a backup human driver.

_Called the Little Roady Shuttle, each vehicle is fully electric and capable of carrying five passengers as well as an attendant who is trained how to operate the vehicle manually if needed._


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> RI article is about testing.
> 
> Another so-called SDC with a backup human driver.
> 
> _Called the Little Roady Shuttle, each vehicle is fully electric and capable of carrying five passengers as well as an attendant who is trained how to operate the vehicle manually if needed._


Wow! Look at Waymo & GM Go!!! I think ur right @goneubering ,SDC WILL Be here sooner, rather than later. Call U Mr Autonomous :biggrin:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Now more drivers can get angry at the slow little turtle cars.

https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The best part about the "driver disengagement" nonsense is the fact that it is completely voluntary. There is no proof whatsoever that the "voluntary" submission is ever accurate.

But we all know these things NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER drive themselves because the human driver always has their hands on the steering wheel driving the vehicle with the sole exception of when they are shooting a 3 minute promotional video they are selling to the public to make them think the cars actually work where they edit the video out of all the times the SDC's fail.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Rhode island is mad because all its drivers are here in Massachusetts!


----------

